# Utv router settings and IP address



## sherib (7 Oct 2005)

I used to be able to access my _Utv_ modem settings via IP address http://192.168.1.1 (if I'm describing it properly) but can't any more. It was handy if the connection went as I could check the settings and see whether or not the router was connected. Does anyone know why this has happened? 

When I type cmd and then ipconfig the address comes up as 192.168.1.9 but typing that into IE browser makes no difference. I use the USB port on the Blaster router supplied by _Utv _and haven't changed _anything._ I tried to access it via Mozilla Firefox but that made no difference. Virus and Adaware scans are negative. Cleared history too. Any comments or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2005)

Presumably you are talking about connecting to the _Creative Blaster DSL_ modem/router's web based admin control panel usually accessible on http://192.168.1.1. What changed between when it worked and when it stopped working? I presume you mean that your _PC _has the _IP _address 192.168.1.9 which is most likely allocated dynamically (via _DHCP_)? There is no point in typing this (http://192.168.1.9) into your browser since this will simply attempt to connect to a web server on the local machine and, chances are, there is none there. Can you ping the router (ping 192.168.1.1 in a command shell)?


----------



## sherib (7 Oct 2005)

Yes, that's right. I haven't changed anything (that I recall) apart from installing Adobe Reader. I've made two attempts to do a System Restore but neither were possible - why is that? I was able to connect to the modem/router before going on hol on 6th Sept and only tried again a few days ago, so don't know when the change happened. 


> Can you ping the router (ping 192.168.1.1 in a command shell)?


Don't know how to do that - unless you could tell me how in simple language - I'm technologically challenged. Would running the _Creative Blaster_ CD help? This post seems to describe much better what I should be able to do but can't.



> Originally posted by Car Re: NTL Broadband issue
> Can you access the NTL router admin page according to the instructions that NTL would have given you they set you up? Its usually accessed by typing http://192.168.1.1 in the address bar in your browser. Enter your username and password, then go to the status page and see if the router is getting an IP.


Nothing happens when I type 192.168.1.1 into the address bar. I get "The page cannot be displayed". Could _Utv_ have changed something? I'm sure you're kept busy these days since the arrival of Bambino ClubJunior (many congrats)  so if you haven't time to advise that's OK.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2005)

sherib said:
			
		

> Don't know how to do that - unless you could tell me how in simple language - I'm technologically challenged. Would running the _Creative Blaster_ CD help? This post seems to describe much better what I should be able to do but can't.


_Start -> Run -> cmd.exe_ and type ping 192.168.1.1



> Nothing happens when I type 192.168.1.1 into the address bar. I get "The page cannot be displayed". Could _Utv_ have changed something?


I doubt it.

Can you also please type ipconfig /all in a command shell/DOS box (as you did earlier except with /all appended) and post the output. To cut and paste the output from the command shell you may need to enable QuickEdit mode allowing you to select the text in the window, press return to copy it to the clipboard and then paste it into another window for posting here.


----------



## sherib (7 Oct 2005)

Here's the ping result - took a while to enable quick edit

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 5ms, Average = 2ms
Second test ipconfig /all:
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : _My name deleted & computer No. I think_
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Creative Broadband Blaster DSL Route
r 8133U-C1 USB Network Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-EB-51-5E-A7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
***Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 October 2005 18:39:52
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 October 2005 18:39:52

** *This date is probably because I've just run the Blaster CD - but it only instals the document details. When I checked the modem via *Control Panel*, the only Modem listed is *Dell Data Fax Modem* - but It has been like this since it was installed. Here is a small part of the log result:

07-10-2005 20:39:03.531 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
07-10-2005 20:39:03.531 - Modem type: Dell Data Fax Modem
_________________________________________________________________

Do either of these tests tell you anything? As a matter of interest, it was very difficult to instal the Blaster modem/router originally - took hours with Creative technical support. I think something to do with the fact the software wasn't submitted or approved by ? Microsoft causing a drivers problem - I think. Do you think I should just leave it alone? Only thing is, if the connection goes, I'll be stuck. It doesn't make sense not being able _to connect to the modem/router's web based control panel (_as you described it) or does it? BTW, thanks for your patience and advice.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2005)

Yes - looks good so far. Your router at 192.168.1.1 is set as your default gateway and _DHCP _server which is correct. Now type the following comman in a command shell and then press return a couple of times;

 telnet 192.168.1.1 80

If things are working OK then you should see some _HTML _like the following:


```
HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request
Server: WindWeb/2.0
Connection: close
Content-Type: text/html

Web Server Error Report:<HR>
<H1>Server Error: 400 Bad Request</H1>
<P><HR><H2>URL parsing error</H2><P><P><HR><H1></H1><P>

Connection to host lost.
```
If this works then the problem may with your browser configuration. What browser are you using? _Internet Explorer_? Any chance you could try another one even temporarily (e.g. _FireFox_?) and if that works then you can look at diagnosing the problem with the normal browser? It may be that you are connecting through a proxy server but the browser is not configured to connect directly to local (e.g. 192.168.1.*) addresses.

Does any/all of that make sense to you?


----------



## sherib (7 Oct 2005)

Just read your post and this is the result:

Connecting To 192.168.1.1...Could not open connection to the host, on port 80: Connect failed



> Posted by ClubMan
> Any chance you could try another one even temporarily (e.g. _FireFox_?) and if that works then you can look at diagnosing the problem with the normal browser? It may be that you are connecting through a proxy server but the browser is not configured to connect directly to local (e.g. 192.168.1.*) addresses.


I'm using _Internet Explorer_ and have tried _FireFox_ but no luck there either. You ask _if I understand?_ Sort of, not really, since my diagnostic skills lie elsewhere. Does the above result tell you anything else?

I went to the Creative site and have downloaded a driver - but haven't installed it yet. 
Creative Broadband Blaster DSL Router 8133U-C1 driver (version 1.3.3.0) (*445.88 KB*) 8 Jan 04




> This download is the Broadband Blaster DSL Router 8133U-C1 driver. This driver is WHQL-certified for Microsoft® Windows® XP and Windows 2000


 Should I take a chance and instal that driver? If the worst happens I could revert to dial-up - am not adverse to taking the odd chance to satisfy my curiosity . Even though the last laugh could be on me.  _On mature reflection,_ I'll wait and see what you think. (Haven't a notion about how to configure the browser).


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2005)

sherib said:
			
		

> Just read your post and this is the result:
> 
> Connecting To 192.168.1.1...Could not open connection to the host, on port 80: Connect failed


That's odd - for some reason the browser cannot get a connection to the web server based control panel running on the router. Have you powered the router off and on again? 

Failing that you may need to do a hard reset (I think there's a button on the back or bottom that needs to be pressed possibly with a paperclip or something like that) but this will reset the device to the factory default settings and you will need to reconfigure it from scratch. Only do this if you are comfortable that you can manage this.



> I went to the Creative site and have downloaded a driver - but haven't installed it yet.
> Creative Broadband Blaster DSL Router 8133U-C1 driver (version 1.3.3.0) (*445.88 KB*) 8 Jan 04
> 
> Should I take a chance and instal that driver? If the worst happens I could revert to dial-up - am not adverse to taking the odd chance to satisfy my curiosity . Even though the last laugh could be on me.  _On mature reflection,_ I'll wait and see what you think. (Haven't a notion about how to configure the browser).


Forget about browser reconfiguration for now as that doesn't seem to be relevant. The key issue is the inability to connect to the web server on the router. While installing a new driver might do now harm I don't think that it is relevant to this problem right now.


----------



## sherib (7 Oct 2005)

First thanks very much for all your help. I half expected you'd say what you did re the driver etc - irrelevant. I'm taking your advice and going to leave it for a while. I know where the reset button is on the back of the router. Don't suppose I have a real problem so far since I can connect? Will try again when I'm in the mood.

When examining the router I remembered that before going on holiday _I unpluged everything from the main sockets._ Do you think that may be the reason for this? I never do that normally but had read something on AAM about disconnecting the router. Didn't really apply to me using USB since the router light always goes out when the PC is powered off. You live and learn. Thanks again.

Sherib


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2005)

No - I regularly plug my _UTV Creative Blaster _from the mains when not in use and this doesn't cause any problems. Any configuration options are stored in non volatile/persisteny Flash memory and are retained across power offs. The thing that I don't understand is why the web server that normally runs on the router to provide the configuration user interface is (a) not running or (b) not accessible - especially when the router seems to be working OK otherwise (e.g. you can ping it and it is obviously supplying your _PC _with network details - _IP _address etc. - via _DHCP_) given the output of ipconfig /all earlier. I'm a bit baffled to be honest...


----------



## sherib (8 Oct 2005)

So, unplugging wasn't the reason - curious. It's a pity I can't do a System Restore but I tried again and it didn't work. I'm a bit chary about doing a reset since I have to use the USB port (or is it connection) - no Ethernet card in the PC. The Ethernet port would be preferable from what I read here before. It really was a pain in the beginning as I kept loosing the connection and never knew whether it was due to _Utv_ or something else. Then made some alteration in the WAN setting (as advised by _Utv's_ technical support), so that the router always connected automatically and had no problem from then on - until now. 

If you think of anything, please post. Thanks - a weary


----------



## sherib (8 Oct 2005)

The problem is solved and feeling a bit . Rang _Utv_'stechnical support. All I had to do was to clear the Internet Explorer address bar and type in 192.168.1.1 - no http or www. Lo and behold the log in box came up. I had spoken to the same chap before, Stewart by name, and can only give him the highest praise. He also said that the connection would be faster if I get the Ethernet card. I am sorry for taking up so much of ClubMan's time. BTW I would be interested in knowing how to interpret "pinging". Which figure is more important - time or TTL=64? Is a low TTL (what does that mean?) better than a higher one?



> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2005)

Still doesn't make sense that telnet 192.168.1.1 80 gave a connection error. Whatever about that http://192.168.1.1 works for me in _FireFox_. If you want to know more about _ping _and _TTLs _and the like then you will find more information than you can shake a stick at using _Google_. For example this Wikipedia article.


----------

